# Bully sticks



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

For those dogs that love bully sticks my local Costco was selling a package of 12 fairly large ones for $24.99. I did not get any as I can't stand the smell but I *think* that may be a good price. They were a product of South America. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

